# High tank toilet parts



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I've got a customer that has one of those reproduction high tank toilets and it's leaking at the flush tube/tank connection. The flush valve is a cheapo plastic unit and the flush tube is 1 1/2" tubular. What I'm looking for is the 2" - 1 1/2" reducing slip joint type washer. I've found spud reducers that will thread onto the flush valve and allow me to use a regular 1 1/2" washer but they're over $50 and would look way out of place on this toilet because everything on it that's brass is corroded pretty heavily. Does anyone have a source for these washers?









Paul


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Try here Rock.
http://www.eastersupply.com/catalog/h.pdf


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

rocksteady said:


> I've got a customer that has one of those reproduction high tank toilets and it's leaking at the flush tube/tank connection. The flush valve is a cheapo plastic unit and the flush tube is 1 1/2" tubular. What I'm looking for is the 2" - 1 1/2" reducing slip joint type washer. I've found spud reducers that will thread onto the flush valve and allow me to use a regular 1 1/2" washer but they're over $50 and would look way out of place on this toilet because everything on it that's brass is corroded pretty heavily. Does anyone have a source for these washers?
> You might find a washer like this at a swimming pool supply.
> 
> If you can find a friction washer 2 x 1.5 you could use lamp wick [greased] to make the joint.


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> rocksteady said:
> 
> 
> > I've got a customer that has one of those reproduction high tank toilets and it's leaking at the flush tube/tank connection. The flush valve is a cheapo plastic unit and the flush tube is 1 1/2" tubular. What I'm looking for is the 2" - 1 1/2" reducing slip joint type washer. I've found spud reducers that will thread onto the flush valve and allow me to use a regular 1 1/2" washer but they're over $50 and would look way out of place on this toilet because everything on it that's brass is corroded pretty heavily. Does anyone have a source for these washers?
> ...


----------

